# Kribensis



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

Can someone tell me how you can house two kribs, one male, one female, in the same tank without fighting? They don't get along at all. I don't want two different tanks. There are hiding places. They don't even bother hiding, they just chase each other. It's a 20g. Someone did tell me not to bother trying to house them together if they just don't get along, and find a new home for one of them. Could this be true?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

That is true. If they don't get along, one will eventually get the drop on the other and kill it. Once a krib has killed another krib, they may find it easier the next time if the new prospective spouse frustrates them at any point.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

I think the other kribs we've tried to add to the tank were sick. They wouldn't eat. But that's after being chased by the female like crazy. That's too bad. They're pretty little things. Thanks.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

If you have a problem case, bring it back and start fresh, a pair can be kept in a 20g if the pair is compatible, just keep trying.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just keep an eye and a divider handy, the local _Pelvicachromis_ breeder would breed _P. taenatus_ in a 10 gallon, but kribs (_P. pulcher_) were always in 40 gallon breeders. Not saying it can't be done in a 20 gallon long, but like convicts you are wise to keep an eye on them.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd love to get a divider, where would you find one? I'm assuming they would be see through plastic or something. I've never seen one at walmart, I guess another pet store would? Online?
Thanks!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The Lee's ones I've seen at Petsmart and Petco (though I don't believe you have Petco's up there) as well as almost all of our LFS.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, no PetCo. Next time I travel to another city I'll stop by PetSmart.  It's an hour away from me.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Pet cetera might have them too.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd update.

I didn't get the divider, but the two kribs are fine together in the tank now. They don't fight at all and are awesome.


----------

